# Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto No. 5 Cigar Review - Great Second Half



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Flavor started out fairly bland but improved greatly during the second half. Good draw. Slightly uneven burn.

Read the full review here: Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto No. 5 Cigar Review - Great Second Half


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

had one about a year ago, was not too impressed. not bad but just not what I expected. have another one that has been resting for a year and going to try it again


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

revisited this one last night, bought 2 at a store a year ago and smoked one about a month after buying them. it did not impress me and I held onto the other one. smoked the 2nd last night and maybe my taste has improved or a year does wonders but this was a very good cigar. had a few burn issues but corrected itself and had a solid flavor throguhout. 

wish I had bought more at the time and like one reviewer put it--good cigar but a little pricey


----------

